# Mom's Overnight Mashed Potatos



## Raine (Jun 7, 2004)

Mom's Overnight Mashed Potatos

1 head garlic
3 lbs white, red or yukon gold potatos, quartered
8 oz brick cream cheese
1/3 cup green onions, chopped
16 oz sour cream
2 1/2 tea salt
  fresh black pepper to taste
1 table butter, plus more for greasing pan
  emeril's essence or other spicy rub
  olive oil

1.  Cut 1/2' inch from top of garlic, drizzle with
olive oil, wrap in foil and bake at 350 for 1 hour.  When done, allow to cool, pop garlic out of individual cloves and mash with the back of a fork;
reserve.
2.  Boil potatos in salted water for 20 minutes;
drain.
3.  Meanwhile, saute green onions in butter until
softened and fragrant.
4.  Mash potatos, sour cream, cream cheese, salt,
pepper, milk, garlic and green onions together until fluffy.
5.  Grease a casserole dish with butter; spoon mixture into it and smooth
the top into something presentable.  Sprinkle with Essence to taste; cover
with foil and refridgerate overnight.
6.  Take potatos out of the fridge 1 hours before going into the oven. Bake
at 350 for 1 hour, covered.  Uncover and serve


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey this is really similar to RAYTs recipe. I wonder how much difference in taste there is. 
Rainee.... I love your avatar!


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Overnight Mashed Potatoes*

Rainee... This variation does sound like it would have more flavor than mine. Thanks for sharing. Another irony of your post is our names ... while the name I use is Ray, my real name is spelled RENE and is pronounced, RAY-NEE. Now, that's coincidence!!!  /rayt721


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Sushi.  You know it a pork fat thang!

Raine is short for the screen name I use, no where close to my real name.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 8, 2004)

But Rainee... the coinsidence is huge I think. His real name.... your screen name.... your posts on the overnight potato....


----------

